

Oliver Byrne's Edition of Euclid - wyclif
http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/Euclid/byrne.html

======
wyclif
A beautiful reprint of this book is available from Taschen in a clamshell
case: [http://www.amazon.com/Six-Books-Euclid-Werner-
Oechslin/dp/38...](http://www.amazon.com/Six-Books-Euclid-Werner-
Oechslin/dp/3836517752/)

